# BEACHCITY&PASSADENA-VS-SAN DIEGO



## SINGLE-P-CHAMP (Jan 17, 2007)

WE HERE SANDIEGO WANTS TO RUMBLE IN THE JUNGLE WIT ..........BEACHCITY&DENA FO LIFE COME ON DAWGS U GUYZ HAVE :nono: :nono: :nono: CHANCE OK BRING YO SIX CARS ITS ON AND BUMPERING :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SINGLE-P-CHAMP (Jan 17, 2007)

SANDIEGO....VS....BEACHCITY&PASSADENA THERE BRING'N SIX CARS WE R SO SCCCCAAAARRRREEEDDDD :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

:nono:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINGLE-P-CHAMP_@Jan 22 2007, 09:44 PM~7059935
> *SANDIEGO....VS....BEACHCITY&PASSADENA THERE BRING'N SIX CARS WE R SO SCCCCAAAARRRREEEDDDD :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)

:0 :0


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

which cars you guys lookin for single double or both


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

BEACH CITY BABY..BEACH CITY BABY


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)




----------



## SINGLE-P-CHAMP (Jan 17, 2007)

SANDIEGODO U NEED THE DIRECTIONS


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by beachcity_@Jan 23 2007, 11:10 AM~7062876
> *which cars you guys lookin for single double or both
> *


OL YELLA ABOUT TO GET LOOSE !! :biggrin:


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jan 23 2007, 07:23 PM~7066414
> *OL YELLA ABOUT TO GET LOOSE !!  :biggrin:
> *


 uffin:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

LETS SEE SOME ACTION WHEN AND WHERE


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

just bring it fat fucck


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

ANYBODY WANNA HOP THE REAL SINGLE PUMP CHAMP?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 24 2007, 12:47 PM~7072545
> *ANYBODY WANNA HOP THE REAL SINGLE PUMP CHAMP?
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

i heard there is going to be a hop on 02-04-07.. Who is rolling from la?


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jan 24 2007, 12:15 PM~7072730
> *i heard there is going to be a hop on 02-04-07.. Who is rolling from la?
> *


WHERE AT CARNAL?


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

i will hop that junck lets do it 
:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 24 2007, 01:41 PM~7073417
> *i will hop that junck lets do it
> :biggrin:
> *


COME DOWN TO THE SHOP :cheesy:


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

HOP SHOP GOT DA DOUBLE PUMP


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 24 2007, 01:41 PM~7073417
> *i will hop that junck lets do it
> :biggrin:
> *


TO BE THE *MAN* YOU GOTTA BEAT THE MAN


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

DAMN MY LAC ALWAYS ON DA BUMMMPPPPPERRRR :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 1961rag_@Jan 24 2007, 05:45 PM~7075672
> *DAMN  MY  LAC  ALWAYS  ON  DA  BUMMMPPPPPERRRR :biggrin:
> *


YOU WANNA A PIC :biggrin:


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

POST UP


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

LOCOS 4 LIFE JOHNNY.. DOING GOOD AT PINIC 
ON NEW YEAR'S :0


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 1961rag_@Jan 24 2007, 05:49 PM~7075702
> *POST  UP
> *


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Jan 24 2007, 06:08 PM~7075909
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE SHOT


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SINGLE-P-CHAMP_@Jan 22 2007, 11:44 PM~7059935
> *SANDIEGO....VS....BEACHCITY&PASSADENA THERE BRING'N SIX CARS WE R SO SCCCCAAAARRRREEEDDDD :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


SAN DIEGO STICKS TO ONE AREA CODE 666111999!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

DONT TRIP YOUR ON THIS SIDE OF DA BORDER U DONT NEED A PASSPORT  714 ALL DAY


----------



## shawngoodtimer sd (Apr 2, 2006)

SAN DIEGO DON'T RUN FROM SHIT


----------



## shawngoodtimer sd (Apr 2, 2006)

STREET FAME CAR HOP ON THE 4th AT 10am in san diego


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shawngoodtimer sd_@Jan 24 2007, 07:21 PM~7076069
> *STREET FAME CAR HOP ON THE 4th AT 10am in san diego
> *


we hoppin for some money or bragin right


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 24 2007, 07:10 PM~7075931
> *:cheesy:
> NICE SHOT
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

what time do you want me 2 shut the shop down the l s is back
:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 24 2007, 09:54 PM~7078466
> *what time do you want me 2 shut the shop down the l s is back
> :biggrin:
> *


ASAP :cheesy:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

when i drop off the driveshaft i'll beat johnny's ass at the same time..............so put the junk on the charger!!!!!!!! I'll be there @ 6pm pronto *****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 25 2007, 11:48 AM~7082684
> *when i drop off the driveshaft i'll beat johnny's ass at the same time..............so put the junk on the charger!!!!!!!! I'll be there @ 6pm pronto *****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


HAHA


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

Johnny said he doesnt want to hop me because my strokes are too big and hes just a little single pump


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

im flying out there for this one..dam i dont have enough time..


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

Johnny said he doesnt want to hop me because my strokes are too big and plus my car is a double pump and his car is a single punk and his car only does 79 and my car does 84 not stickin so tell him lets do it.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

HE SAID WE CAN LOCK IT UP HIGHER AND ADD A PUMP AND KICK YOUR ASS :cheesy:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

WERE WAITING :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

If he lets it up it will be stuck at 80,so let it up and give me a call im still bringing the car when i bring the driveshaft so have that shit in the alley


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 25 2007, 12:15 PM~7082972
> *If he lets it up it will be stuck at 80,so let it up and give me a call im still bringing the car when i bring the driveshaft so have that shit in the alley
> *


ok,no problem


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

Im on my way ill be there in 30 mins


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 25 2007, 12:21 PM~7083030
> *Im on my way ill be there in 30 mins
> *


 hno: hno: hno:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

a lot chisme in here!!!!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 25 2007, 12:29 PM~7083093
> *hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


30 minutes are almost up champ :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

CHISME!!!!!!!


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 24 2007, 11:54 PM~7078466
> *what time do you want me 2 shut the shop down the l s is back
> :biggrin:
> *


 hno: :buttkick:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 25 2007, 01:00 PM~7083407
> *hno:  :buttkick:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 24 2007, 03:41 PM~7073417
> *i will hop that junck lets do it
> :biggrin:
> *


YA PROBABLY WITH A DOUBLE PUMP,CAUSE HAVENT SEEN A SINGLE THAT CAN MESS WITH THE MANIACOS


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Jan 25 2007, 02:12 PM~7083520
> *YA PROBABLY WITH A DOUBLE PUMP,CAUSE HAVENT SEEN A SINGLE THAT CAN MESS WITH THE MANIACOS
> *



come on man single double it all the same especial with all the weight everyone uses nowadays pimpin so pull up or shit up is always the way i roll


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 25 2007, 02:15 PM~7082972
> *If he lets it up it will be stuck at 80,so let it up and give me a call im still bringing the car when i bring the driveshaft so have that shit in the alley
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by beachcity_@Jan 25 2007, 03:27 PM~7083688
> *come on man single double it all the same especial with all the weight everyone uses nowadays pimpin so pull up or shit up is always the way i roll
> *


WHEN........ YOUR CAR IS ALWAYS BROKEN!!!! AT LEAST THATS WHAT YOU TELL THE HOMIES :0


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Jan 25 2007, 03:12 PM~7083520
> *YA PROBABLY WITH A DOUBLE PUMP,CAUSE HAVENT SEEN A SINGLE THAT CAN MESS WITH THE MANIACOS
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

why does this have 2 be a 2 against 1. pasadena cant get served by themselves they need backup


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Jan 25 2007, 05:02 PM~7084596
> *why does this have 2 be a 2 against 1. pasadena cant get served by themselves they need backup
> *


JUSS 2 SUPPORT DA HOMIE !!!!!!!!!! BIG D , BORAT WUZ UP


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Jan 25 2007, 02:12 PM~7083520
> *YA PROBABLY WITH A DOUBLE PUMP,CAUSE HAVENT SEEN A SINGLE THAT CAN MESS WITH THE MANIACOS
> *


GO BACK TO THE TRUCHAA TAPES CAUSE LAST YEAR IN 2006 ME AND DARRELL SERVED ROOSTER WITH MY BLUE CUTLASS AGAINST HIS DOUBLE PUMP LINCOLN


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

:0


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 25 2007, 04:29 PM~7085432
> *GO BACK TO THE TRUCHAA TAPES CAUSE LAST YEAR IN 2006 ME AND DARRELL SERVED ROOSTER WITH MY BLUE CUTLASS AGAINST HIS DOUBLE PUMP LINCOLN
> *










what you wanna do?


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 25 2007, 07:43 PM~7086277
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

PASADENA DONT NEED HELP ITS CALLED TEAM WORK AND STOP TALKING SHIT AND COME GET SOME OF BEACH CITY AND PASADENA


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

4 ALL HATERS THAT POST SHIT THAT I GOT BEAT THAT BULL SHIT BECAUSE I WAS POST 2 HOP A STREET CAR BUT OK AT LEAST I SHOWED UP 4 THE HOP


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

E WHATS WITH THESE HATERS EVERY BOADY WANTS 2 SEE BIG D LOSE BUT THATS OK FUCK UM


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

DAAASSSSSS RIGHT BIG SD SO WHEN AND WHERE SUCKAS LETS DO THE DAMMM THING HOMIE LETS SHOW EM WHAT SD IS ABOUT


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

DO YOU HAVE A CAR OR ARE YOU JUST CHEERLEADING LIKE MOST DIEGO WOMEN? IF YOU MUST KNOW, COME DOWN 2 LA OR LONG BEACH AND YOU'LL GET WHAT YOUR LOOKING FOR SUCKA.


----------



## SICK CITY C.C (Sep 8, 2006)

:0


----------



## Bounsir (Feb 2, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## XV3RIDER (Jan 5, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

come to san diego then since you think u the shit. fuck around and get that ass handed 2 you. pasadena stay gettin served any ways


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

76 sevilleman i just checked out your ride and thats junck homeboy i see you dont have ahopper thats why you talking shit and get some 90 parts 4 that junck boy


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 26 2007, 02:10 PM~7095583
> *76 sevilleman i just checked out your ride and thats junck homeboy i see you dont have ahopper thats why you talking shit and get some 90 parts 4 that junck boy
> *


HI CHIP N DALE


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

WHATS UP CHIP RICH BRING THE BU OUT SO I CAN GET YOU 2


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 26 2007, 02:33 PM~7095779
> *WHATS UP CHIP RICH BRING THE BU OUT SO I CAN GET YOU 2
> *


ITS GONNA COME BACK OUT ALL SHOW AND HOP


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 26 2007, 03:10 PM~7095583
> *76 sevilleman i just checked out your ride and thats junck homeboy i see you dont have ahopper thats why you talking shit and get some 90 parts 4 that junck boy
> *


lol. u dont know shit man. thats my very first rider from years ago. check my avatar dumbass. i got a 90 bein stretched right now just for u. u can be the first to get this front end if u want. i will be ready soon. Is this "pink lips" aka darrell. yeah thats what we call u out here in SD.


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Jan 26 2007, 04:22 PM~7096169
> *lol. u dont know shit man. thats my very first rider from years ago. check my avatar dumbass. i got a 90 bein stretched right now just for u. u can be the first to get this front end if u want. i will be ready soon. Is this "pink lips" aka darrell. yeah thats what we call u out here in SD.
> *


BY THE TIME YOU GET DONE WITH THAT LAC WE WILL HAVE A COUPE FOR YOU HOMIE DONT TRIP YES WITH 90 CLIP MOLDINGS DASH AND CHROME. THE HATER TEAM WILL COME TO YOU SOONER THAN YOU THINK


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 26 2007, 06:27 PM~7096711
> *BY THE TIME YOU GET DONE WITH THAT LAC WE WILL HAVE A COUPE FOR YOU HOMIE DONT TRIP YES WITH 90 CLIP MOLDINGS DASH AND CHROME. THE HATER TEAM WILL COME TO YOU SOONER THAN YOU THINK
> *


 :nono: becarful what you wish for..........


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Jan 25 2007, 05:02 PM~7084596
> *why does this have 2 be a 2 against 1. pasadena cant get served by themselves they need backup
> *


true very true like i said we stick to one area code SIX ONE NINE


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

YOU CHIP AND STAY IN THAT AREA CODE AND SCARED 2 COME DOWN AND PLAY BALL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 26 2007, 07:29 PM~7097170
> *YOU CHIP AND STAY IN THAT AREA CODE AND SCARED 2 COME DOWN AND PLAY BALL  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you wanna start pink lips!!!


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

I MUST NO YOU GOOD IF YOU NO ONE WAY CALLS ME PINK LIPS


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 26 2007, 07:30 PM~7097179
> *you wanna start pink lips!!!
> *


you know who i am :biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 26 2007, 07:34 PM~7097210
> *you know who i am :biggrin:
> *


  still dont know?


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

NO I DONT THE CHAIO I NO HAS NO CAR HA HA HA


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

ok ok took you long enough to come up with that one, see you soon........... hno:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 26 2007, 07:43 PM~7097285
> *ok ok took you long enough to come up with that one, see you soon...........  hno:
> *


BUT YOU NEED TO LEARN HOW TO HIT A SWITCH BEFOR YOU CAN TALK SHIT............ IM IN THE AIR ALREADY WE'LL YOUR WAITING FOR YOU LUCKY HIT.... :biggrin:


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

dammmmm iiiissssss this the one and only shit talking darrreelllll foo u need to be schoolled son learn to hit switches lol 6 licks 2 lucky good hits lol wow real impresive


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

and yes i do got a car not just cheerleading when i serve u ull know who i am


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southsandiego_@Jan 26 2007, 08:03 PM~7097451
> *dammmmm iiiissssss this the one and only shit talking darrreelllll foo u need to be schoolled son learn to hit switches lol 6 licks 2 lucky good hits lol wow real impresive
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southsandiego_@Jan 26 2007, 06:05 PM~7097460
> *and yes i do got a car not just cheerleading when i serve u ull know who i am
> *


THIS IS BIG D PLEASE SERVE ME hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 26 2007, 07:30 PM~7097179
> *you wanna start pink lips!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: PINK LIPS THAT A GOOD ONE


----------



## shawngoodtimer sd (Apr 2, 2006)

:scrutinize: SD :scrutinize:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jan 26 2007, 06:48 PM~7097867
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: PINK LIPS THAT A GOOD ONE
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

so wheres the hop gonna be at


----------



## c-loc (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## c-loc (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## c-loc (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

pics lol


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CANDYCADDY_@Jan 29 2007, 04:15 AM~7115591
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by beachcity_@Jan 25 2007, 03:27 PM~7083688
> *come on man single double it all the same especial with all the weight everyone uses nowadays pimpin so pull up or shit up is always the way i roll
> *


come on now,double is a lot easier to go to the bumper we all know that.but can you make a single hit 75 and not get stuck?


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Jan 29 2007, 09:39 AM~7116912
> *come on now,double is a lot easier to go to the bumper we all know that.but can you make a single hit 75 and not get stuck?
> *


can you :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 29 2007, 09:57 AM~7117043
> *can you  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


CAN YOU MAKE ADOUBLE HIT 50?


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 29 2007, 09:58 AM~7117049
> *CAN YOU MAKE ADOUBLE HIT 50?
> *


yes sir bring the bu and i will single it 4 u and make it do 55 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 29 2007, 10:36 AM~7117395
> *yes sir bring the bu and i will single it 4 u and make it do 55 :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

APPERENTLY THEIR WAS SOME STUFF GOING ON THIS WEEKEND THAT I HAD NO PART OFF KNOWING.I JUST WANT TO APOLIGIZE TO WHO EVER TOOK IT THE WRONG WAY YES I KNOW THAT GUY BUT I DID NOT TELL HIM ANYTHING HE IS HIS OWN PERSON THIS IS THE INTERNET I DONT BABY HIM I DONT TELL HIM WHAT TO WRITE HE IS HIS OWN INDIVIDUAL HIS ACTIONS ARE HIS! "NOT MINE".
I WAS AT HOME ALL DAY YESTURDAY WITH NO INTERNET OR A COMPUTER. I WAS WORKING ON MY SELF TO GETTING CLOSER TO GOD "I AM SORRY FOR WHAT EVER HAPPENED". MY APOLIGY TO EVERYBODY FROM EDWIN.
"GOODTIMES CAR CLUB" HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH ANY MIS UNDERSTANDINGS
THANK YOU


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EDWINS02_@Jan 29 2007, 12:36 PM~7118417
> *APPERENTLY THEIR WAS SOME STUFF GOING ON THIS WEEKEND THAT I HAD NO PART OFF KNOWING.I JUST WANT TO APOLIGIZE TO WHO EVER TOOK IT THE WRONG WAY YES I KNOW THAT GUY BUT I DID NOT TELL HIM ANYTHING HE IS HIS OWN PERSON THIS IS THE INTERNET I DONT BABY HIM I DONT TELL HIM WHAT TO WRITE HE IS HIS OWN INDIVIDUAL HIS ACTIONS ARE HIS! "NOT MINE".
> I WAS AT HOME ALL DAY YESTURDAY WITH NO INTERNET OR A COMPUTER. I WAS WORKING ON MY SELF TO GETTING CLOSER TO GOD "I AM SORRY FOR WHAT EVER HAPPENED". MY APOLIGY TO EVERYBODY FROM EDWIN.
> "GOODTIMES CAR CLUB" HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH ANY MIS UNDERSTANDINGS
> ...


I DID NOT TAKE IT WRONG I WANTED 2 HOP BUT THATS JUST ME :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 29 2007, 02:08 PM~7118701
> *I DID NOT TAKE IT WRONG I WANTED 2 HOP BUT THATS JUST ME  :thumbsup:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

anyone going to san diego this sunday?


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jan 29 2007, 01:21 PM~7118811
> *anyone going to san diego this sunday?
> *


4 WHAT SO THEY CAN SAY THEY DONT WANT 2 HOPP


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 29 2007, 02:24 PM~7118845
> *4 WHAT SO THEY CAN SAY THEY DONT WANT 2 HOPP
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 29 2007, 01:24 PM~7118845
> *4 WHAT SO THEY CAN SAY THEY DONT WANT 2 HOPP
> *


u know chaio is going to brake u off!!


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixduece619_@Jan 29 2007, 02:22 PM~7119505
> *u know chaio is going to brake u off!!
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## shawngoodtimer sd (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 29 2007, 02:24 PM~7118845
> *4 WHAT SO THEY CAN SAY THEY DONT WANT 2 HOPP
> *


THE HOP IS AT 10AM TILL WHEN EVER COME ON DOWN AND HAVE SOME FUN IT'S ON SUNDAY :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shawngoodtimer sd_@Jan 29 2007, 06:14 PM~7122025
> *THE HOP IS AT 10AM TILL WHEN EVER COME ON DOWN AND HAVE SOME FUN IT'S ON SUNDAY  :biggrin:
> *


THIS SUNDAY


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 29 2007, 11:57 AM~7117043
> *can you  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YES SIR I CAN.ON THE RULER MY CAR IS HITTING 75 AND SINGLE PUMP.BRING ME A SINGLE AND LETS PLAY.BEAT THAT AND ILL BUILD A DOUBLE FOR YOU.OTHERWISE STOP HATING


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Jan 29 2007, 06:49 PM~7122339
> *YES SIR I CAN.ON THE RULER MY CAR IS HITTING 75 AND SINGLE PUMP.BRING ME A SINGLE AND LETS PLAY.BEAT THAT AND ILL BUILD A DOUBLE FOR YOU.OTHERWISE STOP HATING
> *


YEA I SAW 68 STUCK WITH NO BACK BUMPER :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Jan 29 2007, 06:49 PM~7122339
> *YES SIR I CAN.ON THE RULER MY CAR IS HITTING 75 AND SINGLE PUMP.BRING ME A SINGLE AND LETS PLAY.BEAT THAT AND ILL BUILD A DOUBLE FOR YOU.OTHERWISE STOP HATING
> *


YOU CANT BUILD A DOUBLE YOU STILL GOT RED RUM AND THATS THE SAME CAR FROM 2001 :twak:


----------



## shawngoodtimer sd (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 29 2007, 07:34 PM~7122180
> *THIS SUNDAY
> *


YEA THIS SUNDAY :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> YEA THIS SUNDAY :biggrin:
> OK


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

is darell the 1 who got that swimming pool paint on his rims on that malibu wagon


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Jan 29 2007, 08:39 PM~7123760
> *is darell the 1 who got that swimming pool paint on his rims on that malibu wagon
> *


NOPE


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Jan 29 2007, 08:39 PM~7123760
> *is darell the 1 who got that swimming pool paint on his rims on that malibu wagon
> *


IF I SAY YES WILL YOU HOP ME OR WILL YOU JUST KEEP CHEERLEADING


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 30 2007, 12:09 AM~7124094
> *IF I SAY YES WILL YOU HOP ME OR WILL YOU JUST KEEP CHEERLEADING
> *


i was crackin up when candy licker said that shit bout it lol


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Jan 29 2007, 08:39 PM~7123760
> *is darell the 1 who got that swimming pool paint on his rims on that malibu wagon
> *


OYEA THAT WAGON IS IN YOUR TOWN ASK WANE THAT IS THE BEST CAR YOU GIRLS GOT


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

it aint in my town foo


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Jan 29 2007, 09:10 PM~7124111
> *i was crackin up when candy licker said that shit bout it lol
> *


HA HA HA DO YOU WANT SOME OR NOT :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Jan 29 2007, 09:14 PM~7124159
> *it aint in my town foo
> *


THEN YOUR NOT FROM SD


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i aint got nothin cuz


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 30 2007, 12:16 AM~7124179
> *THEN YOUR NOT FROM SD
> *


i havent seen it


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 29 2007, 09:13 PM~7124148
> *OYEA THAT WAGON IS IN YOUR TOWN  ASK WANE THAT IS THE BEST CAR YOU GIRLS GOT
> *


come down on sunday and u can see for ur self if the wagon is the only car S.D gots.. :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Jan 29 2007, 09:17 PM~7124190
> *i havent seen it
> *


I DONT CARE I WANT 2 HOPP


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

THE YELLOW 1?


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixduece619_@Jan 29 2007, 09:18 PM~7124195
> *come down on sunday and  u can see for ur self if the wagon is the only car S.D gots.. :biggrin:
> *


OK YOUR BACK GET A CAR AND HIT ME UP :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Jan 29 2007, 09:22 PM~7124232
> *THE YELLOW 1?
> *


YES THE YELLOW 1 YOU NO


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

LAST TIME I SEEN IT IT WAS STRUGGLING TO HIT BACK BUMPER


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Jan 29 2007, 09:24 PM~7124261
> *LAST TIME I SEEN IT IT WAS STRUGGLING TO HIT BACK BUMPER
> *


yeah right, that car's full of weight, you a damn lie!


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 29 2007, 09:22 PM~7124233
> *OK YOUR BACK GET A CAR AND HIT ME UP :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :twak:


----------



## c-loc (Jan 29, 2007)

YO COOMING THRU A BLOCK NEAR U


----------



## c-loc (Jan 29, 2007)

MY BAD COMEING


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

C LOC BOUT TO SERVE YALL FOOLS LOL


----------



## c-loc (Jan 29, 2007)

ANOTHER RIDE IN THAT WORK A HOMIES RIDE COMEING SOON SO GET READY SD DOING IT BIG


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by c-loc_@Jan 29 2007, 09:41 PM~7124458
> *ANOTHER RIDE IN THAT WORK A HOMIES RIDE COMEING SOON SO GET READY SD DOING IT BIG
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 29 2007, 10:13 PM~7124148
> *OYEA THAT WAGON IS IN YOUR TOWN  ASK WANE THAT IS THE BEST CAR YOU GIRLS GOT
> *


that wagon was the biggest piece of shit to hit the town of SD. look at the rims. he got swimmin pool paint on em. Everybody knows he bought it from PINK LIPS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by c-loc_@Jan 29 2007, 09:37 PM~7124413
> *YO COOMING THRU A BLOCK NEAR U
> 
> 
> ...


man dont waste your time with that shit :thumbsdown:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Jan 30 2007, 08:37 AM~7127437
> *that wagon was the biggest piece of shit to hit the town of SD. look at the rims. he got swimmin pool paint on em. Everybody knows he bought it from PINK LIPS!!!!!!!!!!
> *


dont tell me your going 2 post a 4 door 62 ha :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixduece619_@Jan 29 2007, 09:42 PM~7124475
> *:0  :thumbsup:
> *


thats nice good you have a monte thats cute now all you have 2 do is let me brake that shit off hno: hno:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by c-loc_@Jan 29 2007, 09:38 PM~7124425
> *MY BAD COMEING
> *


ITS SPELLED COMING :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 30 2007, 08:59 AM~7127598
> *thats nice good you have a monte thats cute now all you have 2 do is let me brake that shit off  hno:  hno:
> *


u coming down on sunday or what???


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixduece619_@Jan 30 2007, 09:10 AM~7127689
> *u coming down on sunday or what???
> *


I DONT SEE WHY NOT ARE YOU GOING 2 SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 30 2007, 09:33 AM~7127848
> *I DONT SEE WHY NOT ARE YOU GOING 2 SHOW :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 30 2007, 09:54 AM~7127558
> *dont tell me your going 2 post a 4 door 62 ha :biggrin:
> *


I would never!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :angry:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Jan 30 2007, 10:18 AM~7128272
> *I would never!!!!!! :0  :0  :0  :angry:
> *


HA HA HA


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

yall need to hurry up and serve sum 1 and post pics so we can c


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixduece619_@Jan 29 2007, 11:18 PM~7124195
> *come down on sunday and  u can see for ur self if the wagon is the only car S.D gots.. :biggrin:
> *


pink lips cant come down on sunday...... he has no back up :dunno: hes to scared to drive down that 5 south.... into SAN DIEGO. :biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 30 2007, 05:30 PM~7131141
> *pink lips cant come down on sunday......  he has no back up :dunno:  hes to scared to drive down that 5 south....  into SAN DIEGO. :biggrin:
> *


WHY YOU THINK THEY NEVER COMES TO SAN DIEGO ....... BECAUSE THEY CANT FIND A TRUCK BIG ENOUGH TO TOW ALL THAT DAMB WEIGHT...


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 30 2007, 03:33 PM~7131171
> *WHY YOU THINK THEY NEVER COMES TO SAN DIEGO .......    BECAUSE THEY CANT FIND A TRUCK BIG ENOUGH TO TOW ALL THAT DAMB WEIGHT...
> *


is that your reason for never coming to la :biggrin:


----------



## shawngoodtimer sd (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by c-loc_@Jan 29 2007, 10:41 PM~7124458
> *ANOTHER RIDE IN THAT WORK A HOMIES RIDE COMEING SOON SO GET READY SD DOING IT BIG
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## shawngoodtimer sd (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by c-loc_@Jan 29 2007, 10:37 PM~7124413
> *YO COOMING THRU A BLOCK NEAR U
> 
> 
> ...


WAS UP DOG


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 30 2007, 04:30 PM~7131141
> *pink lips cant come down on sunday......  he has no back up :dunno:  hes to scared to drive down that 5 south....  into SAN DIEGO. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: DAM DURROL HE SAID PINK LIPS TOO!!!!!


----------



## locos4life (Apr 4, 2006)

still waiting for beach city :cheesy:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 30 2007, 04:01 PM~7131462
> *is that your reason for never coming to la :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sixduece619_@Jan 30 2007, 05:20 PM~7132131
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 30 2007, 05:21 PM~7132141
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## c-loc (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 30 2007, 09:51 AM~7127546
> *man dont waste your time with that shit  :thumbsdown:
> *



dam it had to be tha shit talker darrreelllll damm dawg before u hate lean how to hit tha swicth haha :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sixduece619_@Jan 30 2007, 05:23 PM~7132157
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


CALM DOWN CHOLO,,,,,,,I WAS JUST FUCKING WITH THE HOMIE


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 30 2007, 05:24 PM~7132173
> *CALM DOWN CHOLO,,,,,,,I WAS JUST FUCKING WITH THE HOMIE
> *


 :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## c-loc (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by c-loc_@Jan 30 2007, 06:24 PM~7132171
> *dam it had to be tha shit talker darrreelllll damm dawg before u hate learn how to hit tha swicth haha  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sixduece619_@Jan 30 2007, 05:24 PM~7132178
> *:biggrin:  :uh:
> *


DONT GET ME MAD ,,I MIGHT MAKE YOUR ACCOUNT DISSAPEAR


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locos4life_@Jan 30 2007, 06:56 PM~7131891
> *still waiting for beach city :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## c-loc (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 30 2007, 09:59 AM~7127598
> *thats nice good you have a monte thats cute now all you have 2 do is let me brake that shit off  hno:  hno:
> *



haha ur funny dawg tha only brakeing ur ganna do is brakeing ur car cuz u cant hi tha swicth right haha


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 30 2007, 05:26 PM~7132202
> *DONT GET ME MAD ,,I MIGHT MAKE YOUR ACCOUNT DISSAPEAR
> *


 :0


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

man i read nine pages already ...no body aint hopped nuthin 

st louis st louis ... opps i meant 
beach city beach city


:biggrin: 

get some new pics up of that drop serving them fools!


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by locos4life_@Jan 30 2007, 04:56 PM~7131891
> *still waiting for beach city :cheesy:
> *


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Jan 30 2007, 05:38 PM~7132341
> *man i read nine pages already ...no body aint hopped nuthin
> 
> st louis st louis ... opps i meant
> ...


then stop reading and go 2 bed


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by c-loc_@Jan 30 2007, 05:31 PM~7132266
> *haha ur funny dawg tha only brakeing ur ganna do is brakeing ur car cuz u cant hi tha swicth right haha
> *


why dont you get of this page and stop talking do you want 2 hopp or not


----------



## c-loc (Jan 29, 2007)

darrel shit talking as always fool telling me my rides a pice of shit homie none of ur cars will ever be as clean as mine HEY EVERY BODY DARRELS CARS AINT GOT BUMPERS/WEAK ASS PUMPS/CHEAP PAINT/(SMIMMING POOL PAINT RIMS CUZ HE CANT AFFORD POWDER COATING DAWG INSTEAD OF YAPPING THOSE PINK LIPS OF URS USE THAT SWIMMING POOL PAINT MONEY TO PAY CHAIO FOR SOME SWITCH HITTING LESSONS 

P.S. U REALLY NEED THEM DAWG GET READY SD'S ON THE RISE


----------



## c-loc (Jan 29, 2007)

I ALREADY TOLD U MY RIDES IN THE WORKS BUT MY HOMEBOY CHAIO WILL BREAK U OFF THIS SUNDAY


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by c-loc_@Jan 30 2007, 05:24 PM~7132171
> *dam it had to be tha shit talker darrreelllll damm dawg before u hate lean how to hit tha swicth haha  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i dont no what lean how 2 hit tha swicth can you go back 2 school you stupid :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by c-loc_@Jan 30 2007, 05:59 PM~7132551
> *darrel shit talking as always fool telling me my rides a pice of shit homie none of ur cars will ever be as clean as mine  HEY EVERY BODY DARRELS CARS AINT GOT BUMPERS/WEAK ASS PUMPS/CHEAP PAINT/(SMIMMING POOL PAINT RIMS CUZ HE CANT AFFORD POWDER COATING DAWG INSTEAD OF YAPPING THOSE PINK LIPS OF URS USE THAT SWIMMING POOL PAINT MONEY TO PAY CHAIO FOR SOME SWITCH HITTING LESSONS
> 
> P.S. U REALLY NEED THEM DAWG GET READY SD'S ON THE RISE
> *


do you want 2 fuck chaio or what man get of his nuts homie :biggrin:


----------



## c-loc (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 30 2007, 07:02 PM~7132582
> *i dont no what lean how 2 hit tha swicth can you go back 2 school you stupid :biggrin:
> *


 DAWG READ THA OTHER ONE


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by c-loc_@Jan 30 2007, 05:59 PM~7132551
> *darrel shit talking as always fool telling me my rides a pice of shit homie none of ur cars will ever be as clean as mine  HEY EVERY BODY DARRELS CARS AINT GOT BUMPERS/WEAK ASS PUMPS/CHEAP PAINT/(SMIMMING POOL PAINT RIMS CUZ HE CANT AFFORD POWDER COATING DAWG INSTEAD OF YAPPING THOSE PINK LIPS OF URS USE THAT SWIMMING POOL PAINT MONEY TO PAY CHAIO FOR SOME SWITCH HITTING LESSONS
> 
> P.S. U REALLY NEED THEM DAWG GET READY SD'S ON THE RISE
> *


man you must have a dancer with all those switches :thumbsdown:


----------



## c-loc (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 30 2007, 07:09 PM~7132635
> *man you must have a dancer with all those switches :thumbsdown:
> *



HAHA DAM DAWG U STUPID THATS JUST A PIC DAWG


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by c-loc_@Jan 30 2007, 06:10 PM~7132651
> *HAHA DAM DAWG U STUPID THATS JUST A PIC DAWG
> *


your car is in the works so stop posting me :biggrin:


----------



## c-loc (Jan 29, 2007)

WELL THEN Y U ASK TO HOP DUMB SHIT FOO MAKE SENCE :biggrin: :twak: :twak:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by c-loc_@Jan 30 2007, 06:16 PM~7132710
> *WELL THEN Y U ASK TO HOP DUMB SHIT FOO MAKE SENCE  :biggrin:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


why are you on this page man your in the works go cheerlead 4 chaio :biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 30 2007, 08:29 PM~7132834
> *why are you on this page man your in the works go cheerlead 4 chaio :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

whats up oj i can see you


----------



## c-loc (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 30 2007, 07:29 PM~7132834
> *why are you on this page man your in the works go cheerlead 4 chaio :biggrin:
> *



HAHA DAMM DAWG IM HERE TO FUCKING INTRODUCE MY SELF ASS ANOTHER PERSON WHO SERVES DARELL HAHA SOO STOP TALKING SHIT AND GO PRACTICE FOR THIS WEEK END


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 30 2007, 08:29 PM~7132834
> *why are you on this page man your in the works go cheerlead 4 chaio :biggrin:
> *


DONT HATE


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 30 2007, 07:42 PM~7132967
> *whats up oj i can see you
> *


YA HOMIE JUST READING ALL THESE CHEERLEADERS TALK SHIT AND LET THEM KNOW I GOT YOUR BACK HOMIE AND I LIKE GOING TO SD TO GET DOWN JUST LET ME KNOW WHEN IT'S GOING DOWN. :biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Jan 30 2007, 08:48 PM~7133022
> *YA HOMIE JUST READING ALL THESE CHEERLEADERS TALK SHIT AND LET THEM KNOW I GOT YOUR BACK HOMIE AND I LIKE GOING TO SD TO GET DOWN JUST LET ME KNOW WHEN IT'S GOING DOWN. :biggrin:
> *


THE LAST TIME YOU CAME TO SD YOU GOT YOUR ASS HANDED TO YOU..... AND THERE GOES DARREL ASKING EVERYONE HE KNOWS FOR HELP........ :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by c-loc_@Jan 30 2007, 06:42 PM~7132974
> *HAHA DAMM DAWG IM HERE TO FUCKING INTRODUCE MY SELF ASS ANOTHER PERSON WHO SERVES DARELL HAHA SOO STOP TALKING SHIT AND GO PRACTICE FOR THIS WEEK END
> *


damn cheerleader you called chaio and now your the man ta :thumbsdown:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 30 2007, 08:51 PM~7133055
> *damn cheerleader you called chaio and now your the man ta  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 30 2007, 06:51 PM~7133049
> *THE LAST TIME YOU CAME TO SD YOU GOT YOUR ASS HANDED TO YOU..... AND THERE GOES DARREL ASKING EVERYONE HE KNOWS FOR HELP........ :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


boy you stupid thats my boy and this is just hoppen you would not no because you dont show :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Jan 30 2007, 06:48 PM~7133022
> *YA HOMIE JUST READING ALL THESE CHEERLEADERS TALK SHIT AND LET THEM KNOW I GOT YOUR BACK HOMIE AND I LIKE GOING TO SD TO GET DOWN JUST LET ME KNOW WHEN IT'S GOING DOWN. :biggrin:
> *


thats all they are cheerleaders chaio dont even have a car :biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

:0


> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 30 2007, 07:56 PM~7133098
> *thats all they are cheerleaders chaio dont even have a car :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 no car?????


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 30 2007, 08:54 PM~7133074
> *boy you stupid thats my boy and this is just hoppen you would not no because you dont show :biggrin:
> *


THATS WHY I WAS IN LA FOR TWO DAYS STRAIGHT HOPPING MY WHITE TOWNCAR.... YOU NEVER COME TO SAN DIEGO.....


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 30 2007, 07:51 PM~7133049
> *THE LAST TIME YOU CAME TO SD YOU GOT YOUR ASS HANDED TO YOU..... AND THERE GOES DARREL ASKING EVERYONE HE KNOWS FOR HELP........ :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


YA YOU GOT ONE AFTER I HAD TO SHOW EVERYBODY MY LOCK UP TO GET A HOP BUT IT ALL GOOD WHERES THAT CUTLASS NOW I WILL BREAK HIM THE FUCK OFF NOW, STILL FROM THE DOOR, STILL WITH A V-8, AND ONLY 14 BATTERIES NO PISTONS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 30 2007, 08:56 PM~7133098
> *thats all they are cheerleaders chaio dont even have a car :biggrin:
> *


I GOT PLENTY OF CARS PINK LIPS..... THEY JUST AINT DONE OK.


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 30 2007, 07:58 PM~7133117
> *I GOT PLENTY OF CARS PINK LIPS.....   THEY JUST AINT DONE OK.
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: haha pink lips that shit is funny everytime


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 30 2007, 06:57 PM~7133105
> *THATS WHY I WAS IN LA FOR TWO DAYS STRAIGHT HOPPING MY WHITE TOWNCAR.... YOU NEVER COME TO SAN DIEGO.....
> *


i never come 2 san diego you stupid 2 and gas hopping a 77 towncar dont count :thumbsdown:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Jan 30 2007, 08:58 PM~7133113
> *YA YOU GOT ONE AFTER I HAD TO SHOW EVERYBODY MY LOCK UP TO GET A HOP BUT IT ALL GOOD WHERES THAT CUTLASS NOW I WILL BREAK HIM THE FUCK OFF NOW, STILL FROM THE DOOR, STILL WITH A V-8, AND ONLY 14 BATTERIES NO PISTONS!!! :biggrin:
> *


DIDNT WE BREAK YOUR ASS OFF IN LA AGAIN WITH A BIGGER CAR THAT HAS A V8 WITH NO PISTONS!!!!!


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jan 30 2007, 07:00 PM~7133129
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:    haha pink lips that shit is funny everytime
> *


ha ha ha that wont be funny when you come out and i brake your ass off


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 30 2007, 09:01 PM~7133146
> *i never come 2 san diego you stupid 2 and gas hopping a 77 towncar dont count  :thumbsdown:
> *


WHO THE HELL ARE YOU TO SAY IT DONT COUNT.. YOU CANT GAS HOP SHIT OF YOURS BECAUSE IT MIGHT SHUT OFF OR IT GOT SO MUCH WEIGHT THE MOTHERFUCKER BARLY MOVES :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 30 2007, 08:02 PM~7133160
> *DIDNT WE BREAK YOUR ASS OFF IN LA AGAIN WITH A BIGGER CAR THAT HAS A V8 WITH NO PISTONS!!!!!
> *


YOU KEEP PULLIN THOSE JUNK ASS RADICALS UP ON MY STREET CAR I JUST AINT NO PUNK SO I DON'T MAKE EXCUSES AND GET DOWN EVERYTIME. YOU BUILD SOMETHING WITH THE ARMS IN THE STOCK LOCATION AND I WILL BUST THAT SHIT EVERY TIME. :biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Jan 30 2007, 09:04 PM~7133176
> *YOU KEEP PULLIN THOSE JUNK ASS RADICALS UP ON MY STREET CAR I JUST AINT NO PUNK SO I DON'T MAKE EXCUSES AND GET DOWN EVERYTIME.  YOU BUILD SOMETHING WITH THE ARMS IN THE STOCK LOCATION AND I WILL BUST THAT SHIT EVERY TIME. :biggrin:
> *


DONT GET BRAVE CHICKEN LITTLE..... :biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 30 2007, 08:04 PM~7133173
> *ha ha ha that wont be funny when you come out and i brake your ass off
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: PINK LIPS!!!!!!! HAHAHAHAH


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jan 30 2007, 09:06 PM~7133199
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:    PINK LIPS!!!!!!! HAHAHAHAH
> *


HA HA HA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: PINK LIPS.........


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 30 2007, 06:58 PM~7133117
> *I GOT PLENTY OF CARS PINK LIPS.....  THEY JUST AINT DONE OK.
> *


they dont have crome so what the fuck


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 30 2007, 09:07 PM~7133214
> *they dont have crome so what the fuck
> *


JUST WAIT PINKSTER I'LL BE OUT SOONER THAT YOU THINK


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 30 2007, 08:07 PM~7133214
> *they dont have crome so what the fuck
> *


A DURROL WHATS CROME??????


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 30 2007, 08:06 PM~7133190
> *DONT GET BRAVE CHICKEN LITTLE.....  :biggrin:
> *


 THAT NOT BRAVE THAT'S THE TRUTHAND SOME TIMES IT HURTS SO DON'T START CALLING NAMES! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 30 2007, 07:07 PM~7133208
> *HA HA HA  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: PINK LIPS.........
> *



NO CAR HA HA HA :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Jan 30 2007, 09:09 PM~7133234
> *THAT NOT BRAVE THAT'S THE TRUTHAND SOME TIMES IT HURTS SO DON'T START CALLING NAMES! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 30 2007, 08:08 PM~7133228
> *JUST WAIT PINKSTER I'LL BE OUT SOONER THAT YOU THINK
> *


OH SHIT!!!!!! HAHAHAHAH :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: PINKSTER!!!


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jan 30 2007, 07:08 PM~7133231
> *A DURROL WHATS CROME??????
> *


CHROME I FUCK UP FUCK YOU


----------



## c-loc (Jan 29, 2007)

YAP YAP YAP DAREL YAPIN SHOULDONT U BE PRACTICING SWITCH HITTING SO MAYBE ONE DAY U STOP MAKING A FOOL OUT UR SELF


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Jan 30 2007, 09:09 PM~7133234
> *THAT NOT BRAVE THAT'S THE TRUTHAND SOME TIMES IT HURTS SO DON'T START CALLING NAMES! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 30 2007, 08:11 PM~7133259
> *CHROME I FUCK UP FUCK YOU
> *


IS THAT A CHINESE ACCENT HAHAHAHHAA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 30 2007, 07:04 PM~7133175
> *WHO THE HELL ARE YOU TO SAY IT DONT COUNT..  YOU CANT GAS HOP SHIT OF YOURS BECAUSE IT MIGHT SHUT OFF OR IT GOT SO MUCH WEIGHT THE MOTHERFUCKER BARLY MOVES :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


YOU MUST DONT NO ME GOOD YOU STUPID :biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 30 2007, 09:12 PM~7133287
> *YOU MUST DONT NO ME GOOD YOU STUPID :biggrin:
> *


STOP ME WHEN I LIE :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by c-loc_@Jan 30 2007, 07:11 PM~7133268
> *YAP  YAP YAP DAREL YAPIN SHOULDONT U BE PRACTICING  SWITCH HITTING SO MAYBE ONE DAY U STOP MAKING A FOOL OUT UR SELF
> *


DAM THE CHEERLEADER IS BACK WITH NO CAR hno:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 30 2007, 09:14 PM~7133304
> *DAM THE CHEERLEADER IS BACK WITH NO CAR hno:
> *


IT IS TRUE HOMIE YOU NEED TO BUY THAT TAPE MANDO MADE [ THIS HIS HOW YOU HIT A SWITCH]


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 30 2007, 07:13 PM~7133299
> *STOP ME WHEN I LIE :biggrin:
> *


MAN THIS AINT HOPPEN YOU JUST TALKING SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 30 2007, 08:16 PM~7133315
> *IT IS TRUE HOMIE YOU NEED TO BUY THAT TAPE MANDO MADE [ THIS HIS HOW YOU HIT A SWITCH]
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 30 2007, 09:16 PM~7133321
> *MAN THIS AINT HOPPEN YOU JUST TALKING SHIT  :biggrin:
> *


IM :biggrin: JUST GETTING WARMED UP....


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jan 30 2007, 09:16 PM~7133325
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I THINK WE HURT HIS FELLINGS AGAIN


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 30 2007, 07:16 PM~7133315
> *IT IS TRUE HOMIE YOU NEED TO BUY THAT TAPE MANDO MADE [ THIS HIS HOW YOU HIT A SWITCH]
> *


HIT A SWITCH OK IM PAST THAT LETS FUCKING HOPP THAS OLD LIKE YOUR TOWNCAR


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 30 2007, 09:19 PM~7133364
> *HIT A SWITCH OK IM PAST THAT LETS FUCKING HOPP THAS OLD LIKE YOUR TOWNCAR
> *


LIKE I SAID HOMIE WHEN WE DO MEET UP DONT CHOAK ON IT AND START TO MISS LICKS.....


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

PINKY WHAT THE FUCK YOU WANT I SEE YOU


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 30 2007, 07:21 PM~7133387
> *LIKE I SAID HOMIE WHEN WE DO MEET UP  DONT CHOAK ON IT AND START TO MISS LICKS.....
> *


OK OK DONT CHOAK ON A DICK :biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 30 2007, 09:22 PM~7133402
> *OK OK DONT CHOAK ON A DICK :biggrin:
> *


WHAT A ****!!!!


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 30 2007, 07:23 PM~7133407
> *WHAT A ****!!!!
> *


TA


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 30 2007, 07:18 PM~7133348
> *I THINK WE HURT HIS FELLINGS AGAIN
> *


I DONT HAVE FELLINGS IM NOT A GIRL IM A MAN SUN :biggrin:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 30 2007, 10:24 PM~7133421
> *TA
> *


WHAT UP HOMIE


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 30 2007, 08:26 PM~7133447
> *I DONT HAVE FELLINGS IM NOT A GIRL IM A MAN SUN :biggrin:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 30 2007, 09:26 PM~7133447
> *I DONT HAVE FELLINGS IM NOT A GIRL IM A MAN SUN :biggrin:
> *


I NEVER SEEN A MALE WITH FUCKED UP LIPS LIKE THAT :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 30 2007, 08:28 PM~7133470
> *I NEVER SEEN A MALE WITH FUCKED UP LIPS LIKE THAT :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jan 30 2007, 09:30 PM~7133500
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Jan 30 2007, 07:27 PM~7133464
> *WHAT UP HOMIE
> *


NOT SHIT HOMIE


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 30 2007, 08:31 PM~7133508
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jan 30 2007, 09:32 PM~7133522
> *the ladieman
> *


THATS MICROPHONE HEAD!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 30 2007, 07:28 PM~7133470
> *I NEVER SEEN A MALE WITH FUCKED UP LIPS LIKE THAT :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


 :nono: :nono: I DONT JUDGE MEN FUCK THAT THATS YOU :thumbsdown:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 30 2007, 09:33 PM~7133546
> *:nono:  :nono: I DONT JUDGE MEN FUCK THAT THATS YOU :thumbsdown:
> *


WHAT EVER YOU SAY LAIDIES MAN :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 30 2007, 08:34 PM~7133557
> *WHAT EVER YOU SAY LAIDIES MAN :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


NO THE LADIE?MAN


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jan 30 2007, 09:30 PM~7133500
> *
> 
> 
> ...


A PINK LIPS THATS YOU :biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jan 30 2007, 09:35 PM~7133561
> *NO THE LADIE?MAN
> *


OH! OK YOU MEAN THE SIMP!!!


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 30 2007, 08:35 PM~7133570
> *OH! OK YOU MEAN THE SIMP!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 30 2007, 07:34 PM~7133557
> *WHAT EVER YOU SAY LAIDIES MAN :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


IM NOT YOUR MAN AND YOU DONT LOOK LIKE A LADIE YOU MUST BE GAY WHAT THE FUCK :angry:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by c-loc_@Jan 30 2007, 09:11 PM~7133268
> *YAP  YAP YAP DAREL YAPIN SHOULDONT U BE PRACTICING  SWITCH HITTING SO MAYBE ONE DAY U STOP MAKING A FOOL OUT UR SELF
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA........


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 30 2007, 09:37 PM~7133585
> *IM NOT YOUR MAN AND YOU DONT LOOK LIKE A LADIE YOU MUST BE GAY WHAT THE FUCK :angry:
> *


NO HOMIE, GAY IS WHEN YOUR CLEANING SOMEONE ELSES SHOP......


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jan 30 2007, 07:35 PM~7133569
> *A PINK LIPS THATS YOU :biggrin:
> *


FUCK ITS THE TIRE MAN WITH NO CAR :roflmao:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jan 30 2007, 09:35 PM~7133561
> *NO THE LADIE?MAN
> *


I THINK HE'S A MANS MAN WEARING THOSE HOT MAMA PINK G STRING TO MATCH THOSE PINK LIPS :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 30 2007, 07:38 PM~7133605
> *NO HOMIE, GAY IS WHEN YOUR CLEANING SOMEONE ELSES SHOP......
> *


GOOD 1


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 30 2007, 09:38 PM~7133605
> *NO HOMIE, GAY IS WHEN YOUR CLEANING SOMEONE ELSES SHOP......
> *


HE'S CLEANING MINE NEXT......IN HIS G STRING :0


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 30 2007, 09:40 PM~7133625
> *GOOD 1
> *


OH YEAH!!


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jan 30 2007, 07:39 PM~7133617
> *I THINK HE'S A MANS MAN WEARING THOSE HOT MAMA PINK G STRING TO MATCH THOSE PINK LIPS :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


DID YOU GET A CAR IF NOT DONT POST ME IM TALKING 2 HOPPERS NOT CHEERLEADERS


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jan 30 2007, 07:41 PM~7133637
> *HE'S CLEANING MINE NEXT......IN HIS G STRING :0
> *


I DONT CLEAN HOLE IN THE WALL TIRE SHOPS


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 30 2007, 09:42 PM~7133650
> *DID YOU GET A CAR IF NOT DONT POST ME IM TALKING 2 HOPPERS NOT CHEERLEADERS
> *


DO YOU GOT A CAR THAT RUNS....JUST BECAUSE YOU CLEAN A SHOP DOESN'T MEAN YOU OWN A CAR


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 30 2007, 09:43 PM~7133668
> *I DONT CLEAN HOLE IN THE WALL TIRE SHOPS
> *


WELL ME FLOOR IS LOOKING KIND OF DIRTY :biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jan 30 2007, 09:44 PM~7133669
> *DO YOU GOT A CAR THAT RUNS....JUST BECAUSE YOU CLEAN A SHOP DOESN'T MEAN YOU OWN A CAR
> *


FUCK THE CAR DOES HE EVEN GOT A SHOP TO BE TALKING ALL THAT SHIT..


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 30 2007, 09:43 PM~7133668
> *I DONT CLEAN HOLE IN THE WALL TIRE SHOPS
> *


UMMMM WE AIN'T A TIRE SHOP PINK LIPS WERE A RIM SHOP BRO.....


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jan 30 2007, 07:44 PM~7133669
> *DO YOU GOT A CAR THAT RUNS....JUST BECAUSE YOU CLEAN A SHOP DOESN'T MEAN YOU OWN A CAR
> *


YOU STUPID I SEE NO CAR NO CONVO 4 YOU


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 30 2007, 09:45 PM~7133685
> *FUCK THE CAR DOES HE EVEN GOT A SHOP TO BE TALKING ALL THAT SHIT..
> *


I THINK ITS CALLED JANITORIALS ONLY...DENA CHAPTER :0 :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 30 2007, 07:45 PM~7133685
> *FUCK THE CAR DOES HE EVEN GOT A SHOP TO BE TALKING ALL THAT SHIT..
> *


DONT WANT 1 I HAVE A HOUSE THATS MINE RENT FREE :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 30 2007, 09:47 PM~7133692
> *YOU STUPID I SEE NO CAR NO CONVO 4 YOU
> *


  WHAT YOU MEAN STUPID......


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 30 2007, 09:48 PM~7133708
> *DONT WANT 1 I HAVE A HOUSE THATS MINE RENT FREE  :biggrin:
> *


SOUNDS GOOD IM ON MY SECOND SHOP, AND I BARLY TURNED 22 WITH MY OWN PLASE...


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 30 2007, 09:48 PM~7133708
> *DONT WANT 1 I HAVE A HOUSE THATS MINE RENT FREE  :biggrin:
> *


2 STORY CARDBOARD CONDO WITH A FIRE PLACE....I DIDN'T KNOW PASADENA HAD A SKID ROW


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 30 2007, 07:50 PM~7133738
> *SOUNDS GOOD IM ON MY SECOND SHOP, AND I BARLY TURNED 22 WITH MY OWN PLASE...
> *


THAS GOOD BUT YOU LOOK 40 DAM MUST OF HADE A FUCKED UP LIFE


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 30 2007, 09:58 PM~7133823
> *THAS GOOD BUT YOU LOOK 40 DAM MUST OF HADE A FUCKED UP LIFE
> *


TELL ME ABOUT IT! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 30 2007, 07:50 PM~7133738
> *SOUNDS GOOD IM ON MY SECOND SHOP, AND I BARLY TURNED 22 WITH MY OWN PLASE...
> *


THAT'S GOOD, YOU MUST'VE HAD A FUCKED UP LIFE. YOU LOOK 40 YRS OLD


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 30 2007, 09:59 PM~7133836
> *TELL ME ABOUT IT! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


IM OUT, TIME TO CLOSE UP SHOP... STREET FAME CUSTOMS (619)-422-0670 :thumbsup:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 30 2007, 08:01 PM~7133861
> *THAT'S GOOD, YOU MUST'VE HAD A FUCKED UP LIFE. YOU LOOK 40 YRS OLD
> *


SEE YOU GUYS LATER.....I'LL BE BACK TOMORROW.


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 30 2007, 09:03 PM~7133894
> *SEE YOU GUYS LATER.....I'LL BE BACK TOMORROW.
> *


LATERS PINK LIPPS


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 30 2007, 10:03 PM~7133894
> *SEE YOU GUYS LATER.....I'LL BE BACK TOMORROW.
> *


WHERE YOU GOING PINK LIPS TO YOUR CARDBOARD CONDO


----------



## c-loc (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jan 30 2007, 09:05 PM~7133911
> *WHERE YOU GOING PINK LIPS TO YOUR CARDBOARD CONDO
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

haha that shits fuuny haha


----------



## SINGLE-P-CHAMP (Jan 17, 2007)

damm d they on ur bumper dawg


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

ayyyyyy. chaio. i remember when pink lips brought that piece of shit primered 2 door malibu with the doors welded shut and roll bars 2 san diego. and lead fell out of the bumper. lol. truucha cut that shit off of the tape. wtf!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Jan 31 2007, 10:04 AM~7137665
> *ayyyyyy. chaio. i remember when pink lips brought that piece of shit primered 2 door malibu with the doors welded shut and roll bars 2 san diego. and lead fell out of the bumper. lol. truucha cut that shit off of the tape. wtf!!!!!!!!!!
> *


YEAH I REMEMBER THAT day
http://i15.tinypic.com/2mhfpc7.jpg[/img]]


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

that is when spike was clowning that day


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jan 31 2007, 10:06 AM~7137686
> *YEAH I REMEMBER THAT day
> http://i15.tinypic.com/2mhfpc7.jpg[/img]]
> *


yeah u remember that orange cutlass in the background bustin punklips ass. lol. back bumper until the ball joint broke. we busted spikes ass too. that how Straight Game Car clubs handles business. chuuuuuuuch!!!!!


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Jan 31 2007, 11:51 AM~7138525
> *yeah u remember that orange cutlass in the background bustin punklips ass. lol. back bumper until the ball joint broke. we busted spikes ass too. that how Straight Game Car clubs handles business. chuuuuuuuch!!!!!
> *


no one beat la that day and i have video at home to prove it.. that orange cutty looked like it was going to do something then it broke and a couple of more other cars that day... ill have to find the videos tonight...


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

yeah u better check your tapes. better yet check truucha tapes because u dont remember obviously. we served spike and pink lips. lol. truucha has all the footage. your camera battery must have went dead


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Jan 31 2007, 12:13 PM~7138704
> *yeah u better check your tapes. better yet check truucha tapes because u dont remember obviously. we served spike and pink lips. lol. truucha has all the footage. your camera battery must have went dead
> *


lol um no just wait and see and i always carry extra batteries for that reason.. um as i remember most of the cars sd brought out i would say at least 75% of them broke on the 2nd lick


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixduece619_@Jan 31 2007, 12:24 PM~7138822
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i remember that day.. we lost.. and we can take a loss... but look at the car it was the following week after that car was flipped over...


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jan 31 2007, 12:16 PM~7138747
> *lol um no just wait and see and i always carry extra batteries for that reason.. um as i remember most of the cars sd brought out i would say at least 75% of them broke on the 2nd lick
> *


u are absolutely right but the orange car jumped with spike first. served him. jumped with pink lips. served him. jumped with pink lips again hit the bumper and broke the ball joint. but we went out with a fight.


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Jan 31 2007, 12:32 PM~7138900
> *u are absolutely right but the orange car jumped with spike first. served him. jumped with pink lips. served him. jumped with pink lips again hit the bumper and broke the ball joint. but we went out with a fight.
> *


ill check the videos homie and post up


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jan 31 2007, 12:33 PM~7138906
> *ill check the videos homie and post up
> *


if u know how to post the video. post it so i can see. i havent seen that video in a while.


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Jan 31 2007, 12:35 PM~7138924
> *if u know how to post the video. post it so i can see. i havent seen that video in a while.
> *


i have them dog.. ill find them tonight... i have all the hops... hahaha not to clown but even that one that spike called a SIMP


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jan 31 2007, 01:07 PM~7138645
> *no one beat la that day and i have video at home to prove it.. that orange cutty looked like it was going to do something then it broke and a couple of more other cars that day... ill have to find the videos tonight...
> *


you guys got lucky that day, we didnt have shit ready but weres that car at know oh i remember thats the one you guys were pushing on the bumer to flip it..... :biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jan 31 2007, 01:29 PM~7138865
> *yeah i remember that day.. we lost.. and we can take a loss... but look at the car it was the following week after that car was flipped over...
> *


thats Groupe car club with the owner on the switch!!!


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 31 2007, 05:28 PM~7141607
> *thats Groupe car club with the owner on the switch!!!
> *


i meet a couple of the homie from san diego that last time we where there.. when we took the white regal... cool peeps forgot his name.. he was a short older vato


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 31 2007, 05:26 PM~7141587
> *you guys got lucky that day, we didnt have shit ready but weres that car at know oh i remember thats the one you guys were pushing on the bumer to flip it..... :biggrin:
> *


car was tired already.. needed to retire it... thats why he flipped it.. he is comming out with something nice. hopefully by this summer...


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 31 2007, 05:26 PM~7141587
> *you guys got lucky that day, we didnt have shit ready but weres that car at know oh i remember thats the one you guys were pushing on the bumer to flip it..... :biggrin:
> *


and it sure didnt need it when we went over there... damn im going be posting alot of videos tonight :biggrin:


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jan 31 2007, 07:49 PM~7141844
> *and it sure didnt need it when we went over there... damn im going be posting alot of videos tonight  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jan 31 2007, 06:49 PM~7141844
> *and it sure didnt need it when we went over there... damn im going be posting alot of videos tonight  :biggrin:
> *


i give you that but you know it will never happen again... but your people are kool im bout to do a single pump for one of your guy down here from gtimes sd


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 31 2007, 06:57 PM~7142573
> *i give you that but you know it will never happen again... but your people are kool im bout to do a single pump for one of your guy down here from gtimes sd
> *


I aint to talk cause i dont have a hopper right now but we will see :biggrin: 
thanks homie.. let me guess shawns ride


----------



## shawngoodtimer sd (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jan 31 2007, 07:30 PM~7142912
> *I aint to talk cause i dont have a hopper right now but we will see :biggrin:
> thanks homie.. let me guess shawns ride
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Jan 31 2007, 11:32 AM~7138900
> *u are absolutely right but the orange car jumped with spike first. served him. jumped with pink lips. served him. jumped with pink lips again hit the bumper and broke the ball joint. but we went out with a fight.
> *


you must be stupid


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 31 2007, 05:57 PM~7142573
> *i give you that but you know it will never happen again... but your people are kool im bout to do a single pump for one of your guy down here from gtimes sd
> *


thats fucked up you dont no how to build a single pump


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jan 31 2007, 04:49 PM~7141844
> *and it sure didnt need it when we went over there... damn im going be posting alot of videos tonight  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> damm d they on ur bumper dawg
> [/quot :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> ayyyyyy. chaio. i remember when pink lips brought that piece of shit primered 2 door malibu with the doors welded shut and roll bars 2 san diego. and lead fell out of the bumper. lol. truucha cut that shit off of the tape. wtf!!!!!!!!!!
> [/quot you cry like a girl :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## shawngoodtimer sd (Apr 2, 2006)

WAS UP HOPPERS ALL AROUND THE WORLD GET YOUR HOP ON :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

http://i18.tinypic.com/2laaidw.jpg[/img]] 
sorry daryl had to do it dog :biggrin: 
http://i15.tinypic.com/2nrlrh3.jpg[/img]]


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

psychos shit
View My Video] [/URL]


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jan 31 2007, 08:27 PM~7143404
> *psychos shit
> View My Video] [/URL]
> *


come one dog. i know u got some pics of the orange cutty back bumper on pinks malibu. he knows we busted that ass he doesnt accept his losses.


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

lol believe it or not i cant find the rest of the damn videos.. dont know what happend to it


----------



## c-loc (Jan 29, 2007)

A LIL SOMETHING FOR PINK LIPS


<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/03BUcRI22CY"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/03BUcRI22CY" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="600" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## c-loc (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by c-loc_@Jan 31 2007, 09:24 PM~7143951
> *A LIL SOMETHING FOR PINK LIPS
> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/03BUcRI22CY"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/03BUcRI22CY" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="600" height="350"></embed></object>
> *



FUCK MY BAD HERE IT IS 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=03BUcRI22CY


----------



## shawngoodtimer sd (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jan 31 2007, 08:19 PM~7143320
> *http://i18.tinypic.com/2laaidw.jpg[/img]]
> sorry daryl had to do it dog :biggrin:
> http://i15.tinypic.com/2nrlrh3.jpg[/img]]
> *


HEY WHAT U DOING POSTTING THEM PIC'S :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

What it is Homies? Man When are you guys plannin on doing this i would like to come film it? :biggrin:


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

it going down this weekend sunday pimpin


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

big ds car big nene hoping it


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)




----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)




----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)




----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 24 2007, 02:47 PM~7072545
> *ANYBODY WANNA HOP THE REAL SINGLE PUMP CHAMP?
> 
> 
> ...


put you bumper on you goon!!! :biggrin:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## shawngoodtimer sd (Apr 2, 2006)

TTT SD :biggrin:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Feb 2 2007, 10:51 PM~7163067
> *put you bumper on you goon!!!  :biggrin:
> *


GET A REAL LOWRIDER YOU RETARD


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

yo so wat up whos ganna be there tomorow


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

BIIIIIIIGGGGGGGG SSSSSSSDDDDDD WILL SEE ID MR. PINKLIPS SHOWS UP TODAY OR IF HES ALL TALK


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

IM RIGHT DOWN THE STREET FROM WERE HOPS SUPPOSED TO BE AT SO ILL KEEP CHECKIN UP


----------



## shawngoodtimer sd (Apr 2, 2006)

SUNDAY SUNDAY SUNDAY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## c-loc (Jan 29, 2007)

SD DID IT BIG AFTER MR PINK LIPS DINT SHOW UP NO ONE SHOWED UP SO SD WAS DOING IT BIG JUST FOR THA RECORD ALL U SHIT TALKER FROM PASSADENA NEVER SHOWED UP "PINK LIP" WAT UP DAWG TALKING SHIT BUT NO WERE TO BE SEEN HAHA


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

all that shit talkin and no action huh thats weak as fuck


----------



## c-loc (Jan 29, 2007)

so wat up with it wat up with next week wats going down


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

POSTING THIS FOR BIG D FROM PASSADENA 4 SALE


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

THIS TO


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)




----------



## elborracho (Sep 28, 2005)

all this shit talking and no show


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

:biggrin: JOJO what you up too meng!


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Feb 5 2007, 12:27 AM~7177231
> *
> 
> 
> ...


its monday and still no hop.. hey daryl whats up man. you still working on it..


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## shawngoodtimer sd (Apr 2, 2006)

TAHT WAS KOOL ASS HOP SEE YEA ON SAT :biggrin: SD


----------



## elborracho (Sep 28, 2005)

no coment from bitch city yet?


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

Its on dis wkend!!!!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 1961rag_@Feb 5 2007, 04:49 PM~7182726
> *Its on dis wkend!!!!
> *


WHERE AT
?


----------



## shawngoodtimer sd (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Feb 5 2007, 06:07 PM~7182933
> *WHERE AT
> ?
> *


IF IM RIGHT SAN DIEGO


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

Yup sd on sat !!!


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1961rag_@Feb 5 2007, 05:20 PM~7183054
> *Yup sd on sat !!!
> *


where in san diego??


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

Anywhere !


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Feb 5 2007, 10:57 AM~7179513
> *its monday and still no hop.. hey daryl whats up man. you still working on it..
> *


 ITS 4 SALE DONT HAVE TIME RIGHT HOMIE


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1961rag_@Feb 5 2007, 09:27 PM~7185703
> *Anywhere !
> *


 IM BACK FUCK THESE **** :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Feb 5 2007, 10:17 PM~7186322
> *IM BACK FUCK THESE **** :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Feb 5 2007, 11:15 PM~7186306
> *ITS 4 SALE DONT HAVE TIME RIGHT HOMIE
> *


its all good homie...


----------



## c-loc (Jan 29, 2007)

a fucking no show pink lips where were u on sunday haha o yea like always no were to be seen


----------



## shawngoodtimer sd (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Feb 5 2007, 11:17 PM~7186322
> *IM BACK FUCK THESE **** :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## SINGLE-P-CHAMP (Jan 17, 2007)

hey asshole watch ur fuckin mouth its BEACH CITY GET IT RITE DAWG AND WE WILL HOP ANY BODY S.D


----------



## shawngoodtimer sd (Apr 2, 2006)

SAT AT 1 PM CAR HOP IN SAN DIEGO AGINE


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by shawngoodtimer sd_@Feb 7 2007, 08:36 PM~7204473
> *SAT AT 1 PM CAR HOP IN SAN DIEGO AGINE
> *


where at yo?


----------



## elborracho (Sep 28, 2005)

they will hop anybody thats why you didnt show last week


----------



## shawngoodtimer sd (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Frogg_@Feb 8 2007, 01:00 AM~7206162
> *where at yo?
> *


MAYBE STREET FAME :biggrin:


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by shawngoodtimer sd_@Feb 8 2007, 06:59 PM~7213806
> *MAYBE STREET FAME  :biggrin:
> *


thats what i had figured..truucha said if it goes down he'll be there too..


----------



## shawngoodtimer sd (Apr 2, 2006)

:buttkick:


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

this shit still goin down?


----------



## shawngoodtimer sd (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Frogg_@Feb 9 2007, 11:00 PM~7223546
> *this shit still goin down?
> *


I BELIVE SO WE WILL BE AT THE SHOP


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

cool i'll be there at 1p uffin:


----------



## c-loc (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## c-loc (Jan 29, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## shawngoodtimer sd (Apr 2, 2006)

HOP ON SUNDAY AT 1pm :biggrin:


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

stop cheer leeding s.d i bet u dont have a fuccing car chipperrrrrrr :buttkick: :rofl:


----------



## shawngoodtimer sd (Apr 2, 2006)

WELL I HAVE A CAR 1GATE 9 BATT'S I DONT TALK I LET THE CAR DO THAT IT'S AT STREET FAME :biggrin:


----------



## shawngoodtimer sd (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by beachcity_@Feb 10 2007, 06:21 PM~7228240
> *stop cheer leeding s.d i bet u dont have a fuccing car chipperrrrrrr :buttkick:  :rofl:
> *



IF U TALKING ABOUT ME HOW MUCH U WANT TO BET I DONT CHEER LEED BUT I DO HOP :biggrin:


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

B READY 4 A ASSWHOOPPPPPN!!!!!!!!!!!! :buttkick:


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by shawngoodtimer sd_@Feb 10 2007, 01:55 PM~7226809
> *HOP ON SUNDAY AT 1pm  :biggrin:
> *


Chaio said at 6p? which is it???


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shawngoodtimer sd_@Feb 10 2007, 07:18 PM~7228611
> *WELL I HAVE A CAR 1GATE 9 BATT'S I DONT TALK I LET THE CAR DO THAT IT'S AT STREET FAME  :biggrin:
> *



chipper your not even in my league spend some more money and lock your car up or something chipper


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## shawngoodtimer sd (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by beachcity_@Feb 10 2007, 10:08 PM~7229629
> *chipper your not even in my league spend some more money and lock your car up or something chipper
> *


OK HOW HIGH IS YOUR CAR HOW MANY GATES U GOT I CAN LOCK MY CAR ANY DAY CHIPPER DONT THINK SO


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by jojo_@Feb 10 2007, 11:11 PM~7229937
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## c-loc (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by beachcity_@Feb 10 2007, 06:21 PM~7228240
> *stop cheer leeding s.d i bet u dont have a fuccing car chipperrrrrrr :buttkick:  :rofl:
> *



haha ur fucking funny shut tha fuck up no show fucking lames were ur gay but buddy pink lips tell tha foo to show up next time sd was watting on u lames


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

its raining, they still gonna come?


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

what up then where these shit talkers were ready in sd


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

Whats cracken homies! Is it going down or what?


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

fucking bullshit ass weather fuck that shit fuck rain lol on standby for yes or no hops


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

O c is on da way b ready... Where's dat bumperless lac at?


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

foo wheres oc at then doggie even if they are on there way ur still at home cheerleading so where and whenand time ull be here


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

so what up oc u guys want the black lac or what what time will u guys be here


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

About 1 hour I'm on da 5 south right now


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

foo r u sure u aint bullshitting how can u be on the computer then


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

Have u heard of technology blackberry dumbass


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

so where this shit going down


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

Off of imperial n 805. I'm n carlsbad now


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

whos pad


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

how many cars u guys bringing


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

Juss b ready


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

its not supposed to rain anymore either. just cloudy. my homie just talked to truucha he's thinking of heading down...


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

where exactly is this going down


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

so where exactly


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

Man u guys called us out. Street fame. Ur hse middle of da street


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

where yall at right now???


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

its been longer than 1 hour wheres this shit going downor no show again


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

well fuck it im heading out to see if i can find something...


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

Lemongrove and north where da hoppers at


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

where u at


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

how many cars u got with u


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

read one up :uh:


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

:0 ORANGE COUNTY CAME OUT 4 THIS MAN!!!!!!!!! KNOW WHOS FULL OF SHIT


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by c-loc_@Feb 4 2007, 11:41 PM~7176593
> *SD DID IT BIG AFTER MR PINK LIPS DINT SHOW UP NO ONE SHOWED UP SO SD WAS DOING IT BIG JUST FOR THA RECORD ALL U SHIT TALKER FROM PASSADENA  NEVER SHOWED UP "PINK LIP" WAT UP DAWG TALKING SHIT BUT NO WERE TO BE SEEN HAHA
> 
> 
> ...


HOP SHOP HERE WIT DA LAC WHAT UP :biggrin:


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## shawngoodtimer sd (Apr 2, 2006)

MAN I GIVE SAN DIEGO :thumbsup: BUMPER ALL DAY AND I GIVE HOP SHOP :thumbsup: BUMPER ALL DAY FROM BOTH SIDE GOOD SHIT THANKS FOR COMING DOWN AND GETTING YOUR HOP ON :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shawngoodtimer sd_@Feb 11 2007, 10:00 PM~7235879
> *MAN I GIVE SAN DIEGO  :thumbsup: BUMPER ALL DAY AND I GIVE HOP SHOP  :thumbsup:  BUMPER ALL DAY FROM BOTH SIDE GOOD SHIT THANKS FOR COMING DOWN AND GETTING YOUR HOP ON  :biggrin:
> *


where the pics at shawn?


----------



## shawngoodtimer sd (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Feb 11 2007, 10:03 PM~7235909
> *where the pics at shawn?
> *


MAN I GOT VIDEO BUT THEY WILL BE UP LATER


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

well san diego wooped ass no suprise there. pink lips never showed. biscuit left with tears in his eyes. gotta give it to street fame for the non stop bumper checks and imma give it to straight game too for being funnier than a mother fucker out there too. alvin and his homie, the comedians LOL

gimme some palm palms cuz im cheerleading in this bitch. haha


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

"let's see that kool aid smile" :roflmao:

"my car run so good my mama could take it to church" :roflmao:


----------



## swicthhitter S.D. (Nov 11, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by swicthhitter S.D._@Feb 11 2007, 10:43 PM~7236774
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: i wish i would of took more pics of u acting a fool :biggrin:


----------



## swicthhitter S.D. (Nov 11, 2004)

just being my self for S.D. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

Big ups 2 s d next it will happen again but this time in o * c


----------



## swicthhitter S.D. (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1961rag_@Feb 11 2007, 11:16 PM~7237040
> *Big ups 2 s d next it will happen again but this time in o * c
> *


thats right, O.C. :thumbsup: beach city/dena :thumbsdown:


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

Deal wit da lost gather all ur thoughts n try next week 4 da win


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1961rag_@Feb 11 2007, 11:42 PM~7237250
> *Deal wit da lost gather all ur thoughts n try next week 4 da win
> *


ur talkin to urself right????


----------



## lowrr (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## KiNgOfNy (Aug 18, 2005)

NICE TO SEE MY TREY BUMPR CHECKN ALL THE WAY FROM NY!!!!!!!!! SOO MANY CHEERLEADING, COMPUTER WHORES!


----------



## elborracho (Sep 28, 2005)

big up to street fame and switch house for puttin it down for the sd :thumbsup:


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowrr_@Feb 12 2007, 01:14 AM~7237463
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i wanna thank. the hop shofor accepting there losses gratefully and taking both of there front bumpers home with them. thanks for showing up. u guys are awesome.


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

Man give u guys a lil props n u think that a win !!!! Hope next wk all s d hopper come down cheerleaders stay home!!!!


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1961rag_@Feb 12 2007, 12:33 PM~7239982
> *Man give u guys a lil props n u think that a win !!!! Hope next wk all s d hopper come down cheerleaders stay home!!!!
> *


cheerleaders are welcome 2. cheerleaders rule!!!!!!!


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

No not really


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1961rag_@Feb 12 2007, 12:56 PM~7240167
> *No not really
> *


i understand cheerleaders are never welcome when u r losing.


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

I know how 2 take a lost last nite was no lost


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1961rag_@Feb 12 2007, 03:19 PM~7241236
> *I know how 2 take a lost last was no lost
> *


yes u did. lol. u got served. u say it only does 75 inches anyways. not enough inches. three pistons huh? lol. shit!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Feb 12 2007, 04:41 PM~7241456
> *yes u did. lol. u got served. u say it only does 75 inches anyways. not enough inches. three pistons huh? lol. shit!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


IS THAT WHAT U THINK HA HA HA !!!!!!!!! PUT YOUR MONEY WERE YOUR MOUTH IS I"LL POP MY TRUNK !!!!!!!


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1961rag_@Feb 12 2007, 03:01 PM~7241636
> *IS THAT WHAT U THINK HA HA HA !!!!!!!!! PUT YOUR MONEY WERE YOUR MOUTH IS  I"LL POP MY TRUNK  !!!!!!!
> *



:0


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

U KNOW PEOPLE GOT 2 MAKE UP LIES CAUSE THEY GET BEAT !!!!! :biggrin: BRING YOUR SEVILLE THERES A 78 YR OLD PIMP THATS BLIND SO HE WONT MIND DA LOW BUDGET RIDE


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1961rag_@Feb 11 2007, 02:09 PM~7233071
> *Have u heard of technology blackberry dumbass
> *


 :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Feb 12 2007, 05:24 PM~7241843
> *:roflmao:  :rofl:
> *


 I KNOW T J CLOSE BUT COME THEY EVEN HAVE LAPTOPS , AND BLACKBERRYS


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Alizee_@Feb 12 2007, 05:17 PM~7241783
> *:0
> *


WHAT UP ADAM


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1961rag_@Feb 12 2007, 04:01 PM~7241636
> *IS THAT WHAT U THINK HA HA HA !!!!!!!!! PUT YOUR MONEY WERE YOUR MOUTH IS  I"LL POP MY TRUNK  !!!!!!!
> *


it doesnt matter. u still got served. its wasnt a 78 it was a 76seville. open your eyes. ive had a 76, 77, and a 79 seville. they run really good. we call em villains out here. u should get one.


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

Blah blah still junk


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1961rag_@Feb 12 2007, 03:38 PM~7241893
> *WHAT UP ADAM
> *



i think its time to get back in the mix


----------



## shawngoodtimer sd (Apr 2, 2006)

MAN THAT WAS A GOOD HOP IT WAS FUN AND I HAD A GOOD TIME AND MUCH RESPECT TO HOP SHOP :biggrin:


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

:biggrin:  :cheesy:


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

That's how we do


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

That's how we do


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

S d r u guyz come down 2 morrow?


----------



## SINGLE-P-CHAMP (Jan 17, 2007)

:angry: :angry: BCBCBCBCBCBCBCBCBCBCBCBCBCBCBCBC WAITNING????????  @SHACKEYS PIZZA FOR LET GO OF MY S.DEEEGO ANY XIME TRUST THAT....NO CHEER CHEERS


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

Huh! What shakeys there's. A lot of dem?


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

Huh! What shakeys there's. A lot of dem?


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

SO WHERE IS SD.... :dunno: BEEN WAITING GUESS YOU GUYS GOT SCARED......WHAT TIME DID YOU GUYS SAY YOUR COMING DOWN????
FROM WHAT I KNOW LAALWAYS GO'S TO san diego WHAT HAPPENED????? STRAIGHT GAMES!!!!!!! FUCK THE DOUBLES :thumbsdown: WHERES ALL YOUR SINGLES AT...YOU GUYS JUST SELL WOLF TICKETS WOLFING ALL THAT SHIT....... :angry:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

:nono: NO SHOW.......ALL THE HOMIES WHERE READY TO PLAY :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## SINGLE-P-CHAMP (Jan 17, 2007)

SINGLE P 87INCHES READY 24HRS....NOW ACCEPT APPLICATION 2 GET SERVED,,,,,,,,,,,REQUIREMENT CREDITCHECK ,,,BUMPERCHECKN,,,,NEXT OF KINN...PULL UP  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lizard OUTKAST CC. (Feb 20, 2007)

THAT CAR GOT CHAINS & NO DRIVESHAFT THATS A RADICAL SINGLE NOT STREET


----------



## SINGLE-P-CHAMP (Jan 17, 2007)

:nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: CHAINS........ :thumbsup: WILL DRIVE TO YOUR HOUSE ON THE FREEWAY DOIN 75


----------



## KiNgOfNy (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SINGLE-P-CHAMP_@Feb 20 2007, 01:01 AM~7305076
> *SINGLE P 87INCHES READY 24HRS....NOW ACCEPT APPLICATION 2 GET SERVED,,,,,,,,,,,REQUIREMENT  TRUCK WEIGHT SCALE CREDITCHECK ,,,BUMPERCHECKN,,,,NEXT OF KINN...PULL UP   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




















:roflmao:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

SO IS THE SHOP CALL GOING DOWN TODAY? :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SINGLE-P-CHAMP_@Feb 20 2007, 01:01 AM~7305076
> *SINGLE P 87INCHES READY 24HRS....NOW ACCEPT APPLICATION 2 GET SERVED,,,,,,,,,,,REQUIREMENT  CREDITCHECK ,,,BUMPERCHECKN,,,,NEXT OF KINN...PULL UP   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


we got a single ready to get served


----------



## lizard OUTKAST CC. (Feb 20, 2007)

still not a street car more like a radical every time i see the car hop { not it dont get down NASA in that wipp !! } what im sayin it never has a driveshaft in it while gettin down you feel me? so thats not a street car MORE LIKE A RADICAL THAT DRIVES YOU KNOW


----------



## lizard OUTKAST CC. (Feb 20, 2007)

AND THE TRAILING ARMS ARE NOT STOCK SPEC ! NOT POSSIBLE WITH STOCK ARMS


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

FUCK THE BULLSHIT WHAT HAPPED TO sd.....


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

O * c showed up ! Still waiting for them to come over here rsvp anytime!!!


----------

